

Need Advice on building a web service - CoachMulholland

Hi all,<p>I have been lurking for a while. This is my first post - please be gentle with me.<p>I am a Soccer Coach, and I'd like to build an open source archive of exercises. I have some experience with databases and taxonomy. Nothing though with images.<p>Each exercise would need at least one image showing the layout. I'd like to record the elements on that image. Would HTML5 and Canvas be a good solution?<p>There are thousands of coaching exercises freely available. We desperately need a way to organize them.<p>Thanks
John
======
Throwadev
You're probably better off asking this question on stackoverflow.com.

~~~
CoachMulholland
Thanks - I'll try that.

